# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  pb cookie coldfusion

## marseillais13

Bonjour, j'ai un souci avec mes cookies avec coldfusion
dans application.cfm je dfinie mon cookie 



```
<cfcookie name="auth_faile">
```

et dans ma page default.cfm :



```

```

dans ma page default, j'ai mon authentification par ldap, elle marche mais une meme en ayant effac les cookies dans firefox, quand je lance la page, il me met direct sur acceuil.cfm, pour lui le cookie et cr alors que j'ai vider le cache et les cookie donc normalement je devrais avoir l'authentification par ldap
ou est le soucy ? pourquoi mon code repere tout le temps que mon cookie est prsent? 

Dans mon debugueur, j'ai des valeur dans le CFID et CFTOKEN

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

Dans Application.cfm, tu cres le cookie "auth_faile" sans valeur. Cookie est vu par CF comme une variables structure. Donc tu as cr l'entre "auth_faile" dans ton cookie.

Le code de la page par dfaut teste l'existence de l'entre "auth_faile" dans le cookie. Cette entre existe vu que Application.cfm est appel avant le traitement de chaque requte. Et ta page default est redirige (cflocation) vers acceuil.cfm

J'espre d'avoir t assez clair.  :;):

----------


## marseillais13

okay jowo mais dans mon cfcookie comme valeur je lui met quoi ??

----------


## jowo

C'est difficile de te rpondre.

Explique-nous ce que tu veux faire?

Il faut savoir qu'un cookie est une structure de donnes (nom, valeur, domaine, chemin, scuris et date de premption) qui est envoye au navigateur et ce dernier nous l'a renvoie  chaque requte.

----------


## marseillais13

b je voudrais juste que lorsque je me logge pour la 1ere fois sur le site, que sa soit normal, cad que sa passe par l'authentification, mais par la suiite, si l'utilisateur ferme la page et la rouvre 1h plus tard, que le cookie repere que la personne est dja logg et donc, pas besoin de repass par l'authentification  ::):

----------


## jowo

Il ne faut pas travaill avec le cookie mais avec la session. Ta session doit durer au moins 1 h et elle contient les donnes pour identifier ton utilisateur.

En interne CF va probablement utiliser un cookie pour conserver l'identifcation de la session....

----------


## marseillais13

avec session.islogged ??

voila se que je tente de faire :



```

```

Application.cfm


```

```

----------


## jowo

Il faut revoir la documentation de CF.

Application.cfm est toujours appel avant chaue traitement d'une requte HTTP!!!

Le traitement pour savoir si un utilisateur est loggu se fait dans Application.cfm

Donc en premier, Application.cfm


```

```

----------


## marseillais13

je suis d'accord avec ton code, c'est a peu prs se que j'avais car je modifie mon code depuis se matin pour essayer de trouver, mais le traitement ne se fait pas que dans application.cfm, il doit aussi se faire sur ma page de login, na ??

----------


## jowo

C'est un exemple non complet de traitement:

Tu auras trois pages:
- login.cfm qui affiche le formulaire d'authentification
- act_login.cfm qui traitera l'authentification de l'utilisateur,  mettra la valeur  true de session.loggedin si ok et redirigera l'utilisateur vers la page d'acceuil
- act_logout.cfm qui mettra la valeur  false de session.loggedin et redirigera vers la page de login avec un message...

----------


## marseillais13

u ok mais je comprend pas comment; le logout permettera de remettre session.isloggedin a false mais comment lui dire ke une fois que tu es logg, la valeur passe a true et que quand tu quitte la page, b elle reste a true  ::(:

----------


## jowo

Relis la documentation de CF au sujet de la variable session.

<cfset session.IsLoggedIn = True>

La variable session est sauve entre chaque appel. Il faut indiquer  CF que tu dsires travailler avec une session (voir documentation cfapplication).

----------


## marseillais13

mon probleme est rsolue, merci jowo

 ::king::

----------

